# Bayhouse garden



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

I finally got my compact garden growing, it's is ready for the storm surge. LET'S HOPE NOT :ac550: :headknock
I still have to put the walk way around it, if it ever dry's up :cloud:


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

cool as heck.......

I might paint the metal a lighter color tho? to me seems like it would raise the soil temps too hot?

best feature, is the water hose!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

That should do it. Looks very well built & should last along time. 
You gonna build another one?


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

This is built out of fiberglass bulkhead so no metal to create heat, it also has drains so it doesn't turn into a fish bowl. With all the rain we had I can tell the drains work, I was going to build a second one but wife said (Boss Said) that's big enough. So I have enough to build one more if anybody needs one.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Very well thought out and built.Good job.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

airbornxpress said:


> This is built out of fiberglass bulkhead so no metal to create heat, it also has drains so it doesn't turn into a fish bowl. With all the rain we had I can tell the drains work, I was going to build a second one but wife said (Boss Said) that's big enough. So I have enough to build one more if anybody needs one.


ahhh........makes sense.....awesome idea.

I'd be interested in the building one.......shoot me a pm with the particulars, please.......


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Great idea and looks heavy duty. I might have to rip that off and build me some for next year. 

Here some green..


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Looks great and I bet it works. I had a large round open top fiberglass tank I turned into a tomato bed one time. It had a center drain so I raised it up on blocks and put a piece of bulkhead filter cloth in the bottom. Then I poured about six inches of pea gravel in and another layer of filter cloth then finished with top soil. The only problem I had was the constant battle to keep ants out. They must have been able to smell this thing and here they would come just like they do to planter boxes. I grew some nice stuff with the help of Miracle Grow. Mine ultimately turned into an Aloe Vera garden, that stuff loved it.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

allot of plants do really well in the ant mound dirt........lol......


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

airbornxpress said:


> This is built out of fiberglass bulkhead so no metal to create heat, it also has drains so it doesn't turn into a fish bowl. With all the rain we had I can tell the drains work, I was going to build a second one but wife said (Boss Said) that's big enough. So I have enough to build one more if anybody needs one.


Wow! Very generous of you. 
I'd hang onto it. You'll want to grow more stuff. I started with one garden & now have 5 LOL!
Believe it or not I want another one. LOL! Someone, like ML will post up artichokes, Immediately I wanna to plant those. I started some aspargus this year. Guy at the store is gonna give me some sweet tater roots. Catch my drift.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Man that's a great looking garden.

Only thing I would change is the drainage holes. Raised beds are, well, raised so they tend to not retain water and at times can be tough to keep moist. Since your beds are even higher that a typical raised bed you may consider skipping out on drainage holes.

I also am a big fan of the hose!! Well done


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great idea, looks great. Congrats!


----------

